

Show HN: newtab.com, an attempt to make the newtab page more interesting.  - j0ncc
http://newtab.com

======
metastew
Cool idea, but I don't like the comma between "new, newtab"... I get what
you're trying to do here, but I feel like it's a huge glaring typo staring me
in the face. I'm not well versed in English grammar rules, but I think it will
be alright to omit the comma.

------
Spoygg
Why would I give my email to a page where there is nothing written about
privacy etc.?

